# Express question.



## Cooky8ean (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi,

Just after some info to help me understand dialling in.

What regulates the time a shot runs for? is it the amount of water passed through?

Jay


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

No, it's just a timer. You press the button and the water comes out for n seconds. You can reprogram both of the one and two shot buttons for different amounts of time. When you do this, though, make sure you either do it with a portafilter with your normal dose of coffee in, or just do it for a long time with an empty pf if you're prepared to shot the stop manually (when your output weight is reached).

Having said that, once you've set it (with coffee in the pf) it will stay fairly consistent in terms of the output if the dose, grind and tamp remain the same.


----------



## Cooky8ean (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for reply,

I'll check in the morning to see what it's set to, I do warm the head before I pull a shot so I'll time that.

Earlier though while dialling in some new coffee beans the times for the 3 shots I pulled were all slightly different which is why I assumed it was a flow timer.

We live and learn.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Differences in dosage, grind size, distribution in the pf, tamp pressure, etc. all affect the flow slightly.


----------

